# NT's: What words would you hope these people would use to describe you?



## Tuttle (Oct 30, 2009)

List three adjectives you would hope the following people in your life would use to describe you:

- spouse/significant other
- employer and/or employees
- children
- closest friend

Thanks!


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Eclectic.

All of them.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Eclectic; erudite; amazing.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

- spouse/significant other: Romantic, weird, deluded
- employer and/or employees: Funny, off, creative
- children: Papa, funny, somthingtoeat (he's 3)
- closest friend: See "spouse/significant other"


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

*
- spouse/significant other: *intelligent, eccentric, egalitarian, loving
* - employer and/or employees: *efficient, innovative, independent
* - children: *I don't give a shit. Honestly.
* - closest friend: *eccentric, intelligent, loyal, carefree

I believe that all these things are true and I would like to be described by these words. There is nothing I hate more than inaccurate descriptions.


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

If the three concepts must be each applicable to all four categories, I'd go with

luminous; discerning; nonchalant


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

intelligent, perservering, loyal, stalwart


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

Echoing the phrase of a close friend "You're weird but awesome!"


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

*- spouse/significant other:* scary, brilliant, bestfriend
*- employer and/or employees:* talented, capable, approachable
*- children:* supportive, protective, trustworthy
*- closest friend*: fun, confidant, original


----------



## Radiant Flux (May 7, 2010)

- profound
- intelligent, off the wall
- interesting, imaginatve
- that I have a beautiful mind


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

- spouse/significant other: eccentric, romantic, intelligent, clever
- employer and/or employees: competent, intelligent, calm
- children: funny, spontaneous, know-it-all
- closest friend: eccentric, funny, clever


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

Here's my hodgepodge:

SO: Romantic, sensitive, bright
Work: Smart, hardworking, intense
Children: Protective, honorable, kind
Closest friend: Generous, intelligent, logical
Parents: Inquisitive, witty, brainy


----------



## Dogod (Jun 16, 2010)

Strange, intelligent, casual (one day somebody will call me casual to insult me and I'll take it as a compliment.)


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

ENTJ
- spouse/significant other: understanding, attentive, responsible
- employer and/or employees: efficient, motivated, talented
- children: attentive, fair, liberal
- closest friend: generous, inspiring, bold


----------



## Iggy Hazard (May 20, 2010)

- spouse/significant other: adorable, understanding, silly
- employer and/or employees: reliable, patient, adaptable
- children: hilarious, patient, understanding
- closest friend: fun, zany, Jubilator


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't really care TBH.


----------



## Nexus6 (May 21, 2010)

- spouse/significant other: soulmate, intelligent, sensual, loving, intense
- employer and/or employees: competent, fair, honest, reliable
- children: loving, affectionate, fun, patient, supportive
- closest friend: supportive, caring, loyal, funny


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

I want to shed ego and illusion. And just _exist_. 

Albeit, people love to classify everybody and everything: 

I'm a Democrat and you're an Anarchist and she's a Punk and he's a Bull-Fighter and I'm a coffee-drinker and Bob's my father's first-born retarded cousin who's an eccentric artist while Ted's a dumb bastard, and Jill's a cunt, and Pablo is a half-Mexican bilingual electrician and Jane's a blind hermit and Timmy's a free-spirit entrepreneur and Todd’s a Devil-worshipping Masochist and Charlie recently became a sex-slave for the New York Yankees and Santiago’s a famous war general and Jesus is an atheist poet from Korea.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

- spouse/significant other: Incredible, Soulmate, Gorgeous, Loving, Opened
- employer and/or employees: Intelligent, Ambitious, Efficient
- children: Loving, Incredible, Accepting
- closest friend: Intelligent, Loving, Easy to talk to


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Kilgore Trout said:


> I want to shed ego and illusion. And just _exist_.
> 
> Albeit, people love to classify everybody and everything:
> 
> I'm a Democrat and you're an Anarchist and she's a Punk and he's a Bull-Fighter and I'm a coffee-drinker and Bob's my father's first-born retarded cousin who's an eccentric artist while Ted's a dumb bastard, and Jill's a cunt, and Pablo is a half-Mexican bilingual electrician and Jane's a blind hermit and Timmy's a free-spirit entrepreneur and Todd’s a Devil-worshipping Masochist and Charlie recently became a sex-slave for the New York Yankees and Santiago’s a famous war general and Jesus is an atheist poet from Korea.


I understand your reasoning. Its not so much classification. It's hoping to know that the people you love see you in the way you'd like to be seen.


----------

